# REVIEW: Headspace Eliminator (All in One)



## AZMDTed (Nov 9, 2015)

I think this little device deserves its own review. I picked up two a month or so ago and used one on a WE Cab Sav kit during the final month of clarification. I did that so that I didn't have to top off or worry too much about the extra headspace I had. I bottled that wine yesterday and the vacuum had stayed solid for several weeks and the wine looked and smelled great. The only comment I would make is the aspirator (or the little ball that shows vacuum) doesn't really go back to it's normal position when the vacuum is released so it's not a great indicator of whether you've lost vacuum or not. But it's great to use to know when you've achieved vacuum.

But here's where it really shined. I'm making a batch of WE Sangiovese. You rack from primary to secondary, which I used the AI1 for. But after secondary, you don't rack again before stabilizing, instead you degass through stirring and leave the sediments in place for clearing. I didn't want to pump the sediment through the allinone to degass, so I went back to stirring. I used a wine whip for about 10 minutes and kept getting CO2 release. After that I decided to put the Headspace Eliminator on and vacuum pressure it. I did and got several inches of CO2 bubbles. I released the vacuum and did it again, on the second time I got just a few more CO2 bubbles, and then larger bubbles (which I still am not sure what they are, but they're not CO2) and knew that I was properly degassed. So after 15 minutes I was able to move into Stabilizing and Clearing with no fear of leaving residual gas behind. It's a great tool to have for those kits that don't give you a couple rackings before it's time to Stabilize and Clear.

Another great product from Steve that makes this hobby so much more enjoyable. Thanks.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks Ted - 

I noticed that I have to put a little sulfite solution in the bulb - otherwise the dryness holds them together. 

There is a review of the headspace eliminator - I do believe Richmke started it 

I will search for it - but until then - 

Thanks !!


----------



## richmke (Jun 8, 2016)

Steve,

I was moving the HE from one carboy (which I bottled) to another. The 2nd carboy seems to have a smaller hole. The HE still fit, but barely.

Can you get an HE with a one size smaller bung?

I think the 3 and 5 gallon carboys have a slightly smaller neck than the 6 gallon carboys.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jun 8, 2016)

I can make them in 6.5 or 7 bung sizes

I started using the #7 bung size - due to that you had to grab it in order to break the vacuum seal. The original ones fit almost level and were very hard to remove


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jun 9, 2016)

I have one, but have yet to use it.

That said, two products I would love to see is a in place degasser. Where you attach the pump to a bung and just allow it to create a negative pressure within the carboy until the bubbles stop coming out of the wine. (no tubing inside the carboy)

Second, would be some type of either jar with lid that allows for you can create some type of air-tight seal around the siphon and also a return hose to the same jar that would allow circular pumping of k-meta fluid. This could allow you to sanitize your siphon and tubing for use prior to using the pump for racking / bottling. You could even connect a filtering system and sanitize it.

EDIT: Just thought of a 3rd one. A bung of sort that would allow you to connect and purge the carboy's headspace with an inert gas like say argon.

Steve? When can we expect this?


----------



## Grabo (Jun 9, 2016)

@dcbrown73 I might be misreading your second idea, but prior to racking wine, I always just transfer some of my sanitizing solution into the carboy using the AIO. The solution would run through all the wine contact parts, so that is all that you need to sanitize your racking cane and tubing. I usually just run about 0.5 gal into the carboy, swish around in the carboy to sanitize, and then dump back into my bucket of sanitizing solution.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jun 9, 2016)

Grabo said:


> @dcbrown73 I might be misreading your second idea, but prior to racking wine, I always just transfer some of my sanitizing solution into the carboy using the AIO. The solution would run through all the wine contact parts, so that is all that you need to sanitize your racking cane and tubing. I usually just run about 0.5 gal into the carboy, swish around in the carboy to sanitize, and then dump back into my bucket of sanitizing solution.



I'm talking about sanitizing the tube and racking cane prior to use. It's said that the k-meta solutions needs to be in contact with what you're sanitizing for at least two minutes. My k-meta jar is only one gallon and the pump can empty that in around 30-45 seconds. So, I end up pouring the gallon of k-meta back into the jar and re-pump it out 4-6 times until I believe the cane and hose are sanitized. Hence why I would love to have a solution for an endless loop where the solution is being pumped out of and back into the same jar.


----------



## NorCal (Jun 9, 2016)

It's a tool in my toolbox, usually on my topping carboys. I pull it down to 22 inhg every week, just to make sure. I've kept wine like this for 4-5 months without any noticeable degradation.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jun 9, 2016)

NorCal said:


> It's a tool in my toolbox, usually on my topping carboys. I pull it down to 22 inhg every week, just to make sure. I've kept wine like this for 4-5 months without any noticeable degradation.



WoOoOOo, looks like a nice frigid 53F in there!


----------



## richmke (Jun 9, 2016)

dcbrown73 said:


> My k-meta jar is only one gallon and the pump can empty that in around 30-45 seconds. So, I end up pouring the gallon of k-meta back into the jar and re-pump it out 4-6 times



Use 2 1-gallon jugs. 
Pump to the empty jug.
swap cane/stopper.
repeat.
No need to "pour" the k-meta back.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jun 9, 2016)

richmke said:


> Use 2 1-gallon jugs.
> Pump to the empty jug.
> swap cane/stopper.
> repeat.
> No need to "pour" the k-meta back.



It's a vacuum pump and I don't have a sealing bung of sort for a wide mouth fermentation jar that the tube will fit into and create the vacuum. So, I have to use a carboy as that is what came with the AIO that will allow it to create the vacuum.

Well, unless you have an option that will work? I would love to hear it. If I had one for this, I could probably create exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## richmke (Jun 9, 2016)

dcbrown73 said:


> Well, unless you have an option that will work?



I use 1 gallon glass jugs, like you use to get with apple cider, or gallon jugs of wine. The Bung is too big to fit, but you can hold it against the top of the bottle to create a seal.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jun 9, 2016)

richmke said:


> I use 1 gallon glass jugs, like you use to get with apple cider, or gallon jugs of wine. The Bung is too big to fit, but you can hold it against the top of the bottle to create a seal.



Ahh, I see. I have one of these it just wasn't what I was using for my k-meta.

Also, Steve (AIO guy) just correctly me and said that the k-meta doesn't have to stay in contact for two minutes, only the fumes do which I can just pump some through and then just let it sit for a few minutes and all should be good.

I was not aware! Thank you for the correct Steve!


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 17, 2017)

very inginenewitive, saves haveing aton of extra bottles and jugs to top offwith, allows me more room for carboys, makeslife easier, yet again thank you SAteve, allinonewinepump.com
DEFINUTTLY A REPEATCUSTOMER
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 17, 2017)

use a #10 bung or a large universal bung anddrill a small hole besidethe3/8 hole. to place the blue bulb into
Dawg









[/B]


dcbrown73 said:


> It's a vacuum pump and I don't have a sealing bung of sort for a wide mouth fermentation jar that the tube will fit into and create the vacuum. So, I have to use a carboy as that is what came with the AIO that will allow it to create the vacuum.
> 
> Well, unless you have an option that will work? I would love to hear it. If I had one for this, I could probably create exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## Stressbaby (Jan 17, 2017)

dcbrown73 said:


> Ahh, I see. I have one of these it just wasn't what I was using for my k-meta.
> 
> Also, Steve (AIO guy) just correctly me and said that the k-meta doesn't have to stay in contact for two minutes, only the fumes do which I can just pump some through and then just let it sit for a few minutes and all should be good.
> 
> I was not aware! Thank you for the correct Steve!



Everything I've read says the contact time for Kmeta is 5 minutes.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jan 17, 2017)

richmke said:


> Use 2 1-gallon jugs.
> Pump to the empty jug.
> swap cane/stopper.
> repeat.
> No need to "pour" the k-meta back.



Interesting. I've been informed I only need to pump it through once then let the pump sit for at least two to three minutes as the fumes of the SO2 solution will continue to do it's job sanitizing the tube without continuously pumping the solution through it.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jan 17, 2017)

Stressbaby said:


> Everything I've read says the contact time for Kmeta is 5 minutes.



Well, I guess I need to wait longer! Thanks!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 17, 2017)

I did google - sanitizing with metabisulfite and got contact time from 2 - 30 minutes, every article was different all depending if you add citric acid to drop down the PH or not.

Ask 5 winemakers and get 8 different answers ???


----------



## AkTom (Jan 18, 2017)

vacuumpumpman said:


> Thanks Ted -
> 
> I noticed that I have to put a little sulfite solution in the bulb - otherwise the dryness holds them together.
> 
> ...


----------



## jburtner (Jul 27, 2017)

I use these on all my carboys. Keep the vacuum topped up every now and again. Has worked well so far!

Cheers,
Johann


----------

